# What to drink for New Years?



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've settled on a Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo for the new year. I don't drink very often but I would like to on new years eve. I like dark beer. What would you go for?


----------



## IRISH13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Guiness


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dark like flavor or color(or often both)? Anyways I'd recommend Founders Breakfast Stout or better yet, Kentucky Breakfast Stout. Might be tough to get in Idaho, though. #6 in the world. The Breakfast Stout truely is delicious for breakfast! http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/19960

I started out my colder tailgates with it this season!!


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Patron Tequila :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats a good question... my New Years plans have not solidified yet, so I think it will depend somewhat on the crowd I will be drinking with. Last year it was some Rum Russians (a white russian with rum instead of vodka).


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

The Glenlivet 16 year old Nadurra. Paired with an Illusione 888.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanksgiving, it's gotta be turkey
New Years, it's gotta be champagne.
Tradition, ya know.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Everything I can keep down.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

dark beer try half smithwicks{think thats the proper spelling}and top off with half guiness sort of like you would pour a black and tan.:tu


----------



## jgonzalez (Feb 5, 2008)

Rum, rum ,rum. :cb:chk


----------



## mzade (Dec 21, 2008)

Port wine is my favourite now with a good smoke! Presidental is a good one.


----------



## Patron (Dec 4, 2008)

Rey Sol Extra Anejo (6 yr tequila)...Christmas gift from my wife.

With something special to smoke


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

scarecrow0104 said:


> I've settled on a Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo for the new year. I don't drink very often but I would like to on new years eve. I like dark beer. What would you go for?





IRISH13 said:


> Guiness


Nope. If you're thinking beer instead of the traditional champagne, well, I'd go with something much more special. I'm a Guiness drinker but it's just not as great as some other amazing dark microbrews out there. In a bar where I don't have much choice, I usually go Guiness or Fat Tire.

But....

My absolute favorite right now is a double IPA out of the Russian River Brew Co. in Northern California. It's called "Pliny the Elder". If you can get your hands on this stuff, buy it and drink it fast. Evidently, it should be had fresh and it's gotta stay refrigerated. The stuff is absolutely amazing.



beamish said:


> dark beer try half smithwicks{think thats the proper spelling}and top off with half guiness sort of like you would pour a black and tan.:tu


I gotta try that! Smithwicks is tasty stuff.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would try Flying Fish Crand Cru Winter Ale. It is brewed like a Belgian Style Golden ale and goes great with a good smoke. If weather permits, I think I am going to Smoke a San Cristobal La Habana.


----------



## rolokatz (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm gonna be working on some Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale, or Oatmeal Stout. :tu Blue Moon and Stockton's Oatmeal Stout make a nice half-n-half...

as for the cigar, that's gonna have to wait until new years day as i'll be trapped in a non-smoker's house, and it's too damned cold outside...  haven't even thought about what the choice will be... the wife has improved my inventory, so i'll see what mood strikes me that day...


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

scarecrow0104 said:


> I've settled on a Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo for the new year. I don't drink very often but I would like to on new years eve. I like dark beer. What would you go for?


If you have never had it try Negra Modelo an excellent Mexican dark ale.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Heading to a house party in a couple hours... taking 12 Stellas and a couple bottles of wine: J. Lohr Cabernet Sauvignon (Napa Valley) and a Spanish Temp called Celeste by Torres. Great wines both under $20 Cdn.

And to drive that thirst... a coffin full of Monte "A"

Happy New Year all!

*Lx*


----------



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

I got home late from work after having to renew my drivers license, so I went and found a winter ale from Portland, OR. It went very well with a Partagas Black that I went with over the Monti. Thanks for all the help. 
What did ya'll have?


----------

